# Using tele lens w/ Kodak Z8612 IS



## Lynnrdh (Sep 11, 2009)

I recently purchased a 3.5x telephoto lens to use with my Kodak Z8612 IS.  My problem is I am having trouble getting my subject focused.  I use the lens mostly for sporting events.  Any suggestions for manual settings?  I'm not too familar with all the technical aspects since I usually just use the point & shoot auto settings.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I don't really like the idea of adding something like a telephoto adapter to a camera like that.  It usually hurts the image quality quite a bit...and you may have troubles with focus etc.

My suggestion would to be just do everything you can to get sharp photos without the adapter, then crop the image afterward.


----------



## Lynnrdh (Sep 11, 2009)

Yea, that's what I'm beginning to find out.  But I only spent like $60 on the lens, so it's no big loss if I can't end up getting much use out of it.  Was just hoping to get quality pics from outside the fence, ya know so I don't get KONKED on the head with a foul ball!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 11, 2009)

There are plenty of good reasons why pro sports shooters use cameras and lenses that cost as much as used cars.  Shooting sports is pretty demanding on the equipment.  Trying to do it with a point & shoot digi-cam may be fighting an uphill battle.  But of course, your creativity and talent has a lot to do with it...it's not all in the equipment.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 11, 2009)

Lynnrdh said:


> Yea, that's what I'm beginning to find out. But I only spent like $60 on the lens, so it's no big loss if I can't end up getting much use out of it. Was just hoping to get quality pics from outside the fence, ya know so I don't get KONKED on the head with a foul ball!


 
Was the lens made for the Kodak specifically, or is it one of those third party this lens fits 250 different cameras type.

If it's specifically made for the Kodak there may be a setting you need to make in the camera's menu telling it the lens attachment is on.

If it's a fit anything type lens attachemnt that happens to fit your camera.  You may have lost $60.  Lens attachemnts can be good and usefull if they are designed for the lens they are to be used with.  But unfortunately there are tons of cheap fit-all lenses out there that are nothing but cheap junk.  They are not engineered to fit a specific lens other than filter or attachment size.   They do no specific designs so an attachemnt works with a specific lens.  So, you get bad optics.  If you have not had it too long I would check on returning it.


----------



## Lynnrdh (Sep 11, 2009)

It is a Zeikos lens and as far as I know it's not specifically made for the Kodak.  But even on Kodak's web site the compatible lens they suggest is from a 3rd party and not available for sale on their site.  Sooo... just looking for any info & help I can get (especially since I'm new @ this).  The place I ordered it from offered to swap for a 2.5X thinks it may be too much magnification???  I'm going to try it with a tripod this weekend to see what happens.  Camera does have image stabilization but I'm thinking it may not work as well with this much zoom.  Any ideas?


----------



## photograhpy (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## photograhpy (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't really like the idea of adding something like a telephoto adapter to a camera like that.


----------

